# Acer Aspire - Cannot Connect to Internet Via Ethernet Cable



## Curlinggal (Aug 30, 2012)

This is a new Acer Aspire 5733Z laptop. A backup was not made. I don't think it was known that there was a restore feature. As such, when the 'auntie' who got the computer began using it, she wound up disabling the entire system with a virus.

The entire machine was wiped out. Windows 7 Ultimate was installed, along with Office 2007, Adobe Reader, and the Acer updater (which now indicates 0 updates needed).

Auntie does not have wireless internet. The local area connection reads "Network Cable Unplugged", even though there is an ethernet cable connected to it and modem in the correct locations. Roadrunner indicates that it's an Acer problem. Acer indicates it's a Windows problem. Both calls cost me 2 hours of my life that I cannot get back. Before I proceed further, advice? Wisdom? Would I just be better off telling my Auntie to call ISP and have them install a wireless option? I know the wireless works fine, because I am on the machine at home, and there isn't a single issue.

Argh.

Aside, when I click on the LAC button, I get a box that reads, "This connection uses the following items:", with a list of 'stuff' (sorry, I'm not savvy). If I click on the install button, it asks me the network feature I want installed - client, service, or protocol. I'm not sure which one, and none of them will install anyway, because it's asking for a disc that the laptop box didn't have, since we were supposed to backup the stupid machine to begin with.

Any advice would be awesome. I'll be up in about 7 hours to check.

Thanks,

Rachel


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

Did you use the same windows version as came with the PC, and the Key on the CoA label on the PC - is it a legal copy 

you can order Acer recovery CDs
Acer Store: Recovery Media Purchase Program

can we see a device manager and ipconfig /all

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post the results in a reply here.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

We would like to see the results from an *ipconfig /all* - post back the results in a reply here.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box 
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results into notepad and then automatically open the notepad and display on your screen.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results into a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will now be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy* 

Now go back to the forum - goto the reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* the results. 
The results from the notepad should now appear in the forum reply.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Device Manager *
Post back the results in device manager
You will now need to take a screen shot and copy that back to the working PC.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the screen shot and attach the screen shot in a reply on the forum here.

how to access device manager for different windows versions
How do I get into Windows Device Manager?

Hold the *Windows* key and press *Pause* key, should open to allow device manager to be seen

on a laptop you may need to use Hold the *Windows* key and press *FN* key + the *pause* key

if this does not work then -

Windows 7 or Vista
Click on the Start Orb
In the Start Search box type
*device manager* and then press enter

-------------------

Start > control Panel {Vista set to classic view}> system > {Vista, device manager on left hand side} {XP hardware Tab, device manager button} > 
windows 7
start > control panel> System and Security> Device Manager


*network adaptors, click on the + * > post back the devices listed there
are there any ! ? or X


post a screen shot of the device manager - network adapters

To post a screen shot of the active window.
1) hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
OR
2) if you are using Vista/Windows 7 you can use the "snipping tool" which is found in Start> All programs> Accessories> Snipping Tool

To upload the screen shot to the forum, open the full reply window ("Go Advanced" button) and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Curlinggal (Aug 30, 2012)

Here is the data requested. Note that the Comcast/Wireless data is for my home's ISP, not hers. At her home she does not have wireless internet, thus the need to use the ethernet cable.




Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Linda-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : hsd1.nj.comcast.net.
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetLink (TM) Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : DC-0E-A1-2C-2C-71
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.nj.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5B125 Wireless Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 9C-B7-0D-59-35-3B
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::6dba:b335:8227:bedf%11(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.103(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, August 29, 2012 8:31:40 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, September 01, 2012 4:39:12 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 245151501
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-17-BE-25-2C-9C-B7-0D-59-35-3B
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 75.75.75.75
75.75.76.76
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Tunnel adapter isatap.{74021439-D9C1-44A2-9861-AAE2C6FA8659}:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:3c1b:b14:3f57:fe98(Preferred) 
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::3c1b:b14:3f57:fe98%12(Preferred) 
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

so we need to use the same Ethernet cable connection as she is having a problem with the Ethernet 

then see if you get the same issue on your router Ethernet connection 
can you confirm if you will use a different cable or the same cable


----------

